# Concerned - Can anyone else relate?



## YeahMi2 (Mar 20, 2007)

I am a 41 year old female who had three nodules discovered in 1997. I had a needle biopsy (and several other tests) done at that time on the largest nodule and it was benign. I have been on Synthroid (shrink treatment) ever since with no problems until now. I just went back for my check-up and all three have grown. I had another needle biopsy done on the the two largest and am currently awaiting the results.

I'm concerned because my blood work came back perfect. However, the largest of the three tumors (how my doc refers to them) is evidentally very vascular and solid now as it used to contain "fluid". The second to the largest still contains fluid. My doc didn't test the third one, it would have been too invasive. While they were placing the samples on the slides, my doc instructed my nurse to perserve the two samples differently.

Has anyone had a similiar experience? How did your results come back? And, if come to find out they are still benign- why are they growing and why isn't the Synthroid keeping them under control? What would be the next treatment? Anyone have a clue?? To be perfectly honest, I'm kinda scared.


----------



## russkenzie (Mar 18, 2007)

My lump was solid and very noticable.My blood work came back normal.went to see two specialist and they referred me to a E.N.T surgeon who took a biopsy the a week later confirmed thyroid cancer.Things went very well for me so far try not to worry too much keep in touch if you want 
Regards Russell


----------



## YeahMi2 (Mar 20, 2007)

Thank you Russ. Mine isn't noticeable but since this last biopsy, my neck is bruised and I can feel the large one when I swallow and from the outside now. I can't get rid of this gut feeling I'm going to get bad news. I've known my doc for a very long time and we're pretty tight - but I couldn't read him - and I know they can't be sure until the labs come back - but those endo doc's have seen enough to know. I should know by Thursday and I'm dreading answering the phone. 

Thanks for the info on yours and yes, I will keep you informed. Let me know how you progress as well!!!!


----------



## russkenzie (Mar 18, 2007)

good luck for tomorrow my fingers are crossed


----------



## azelea4 (Mar 22, 2007)

I just had my thyroid removed on 2/27, I had a lump for a while finally went to the Dr in Dec and ultrasound was orderd, after that she sent me to Endo who ordered biopsy which came back with dx of CA. People want to tell you that if you get cancer then this is the one to get, well, I don't care about that, to me cancer is cancer and it was in my body and I wanted it out and yes I was scared and I still am, when someone would tell me that it's okey and it's the best cancer I would answer with "there is NO best/or good cancer" and it's in my body and I have a right to be scared if I want to, and so do you, don't let anyone try to make light of this. Anyway, the surgery went well, throat was sore, wasn't much pain, worse part for me was my calcium levels dropped and I was rushed to the hospital twice, that is very painful, will make your limbs contract and can be deadley, so, if you have the thyroid removed and you start to feel a tingling sensation around your mouth, hands or feet get yourself to the hospital right away and tell them to check the calcium, no one told me this and so I was almost too late. Good luck and I hope all goes well for you. God bless you. Donna


----------



## jkiki (Mar 14, 2007)

Thank you for your Post is very informative sorry for the troubles you are having.
I want to take out my Thyroid also (putting too much Presssure on my optical nerves, after i (jumpstart) my Heart to stabilize my heartrate.
I learn a lot from this forum information that the endo doctor never even mentions.
Good luck.
jkiki


----------



## mikej2007 (Mar 26, 2007)

first off synthroid doesnt "shrink" anything...its a synthetic thyroid hormone...I am on it now for life after they used radioactive iodine (iodine 131) to abate my thyroid....it is scary....I had 2 nodules on my thyroid and both were "hot" meaning they showed activity unlike "cold" nodules that point to cancer. It is very tough to deal with cancer or not...im 33 and have 4 beautiful kids....it is scary to think that something could happen to take their dad away.


----------



## azelea4 (Mar 22, 2007)

hi Mike, your right synthroid doesn't shrink anything but they use it also to help prevent further growth of the nodule, it works for some people and not for others. That was one of the options my dr gave me before my biopsy came back positive for ca. also, did you know that cancer does not always affect your lab results? all the labs can be normal (as mine were) & you can still have thyroid ca. the labs are abnormal if you have a thyroid disease. interesting uh!


----------



## mikej2007 (Mar 26, 2007)

Very true but the radiation uptake tests can help eliminate the unknown fairly quick. If you have the test done and the results show areas of no uptake or less activity that normally points to cancerous cells. My test was very abnormal. I took the radiation and had to get the scan done early sue to an emergency. The tech said "seeing how its only been a short period it probably wont show much uptake but we can try"...amazing enough the whole gland was extremely hot....all the radiation and been consumed by the thyroid and the result was a complete full picture. Of course this test was run after my ultrasound which showed 2 nodules that were very small. I recently (last week) had a ct scan with and without contrast of my neck and chest just to make sure all was well and I finally feel better knowing there is no masses present and everything looks good. I would suggest that anyone with thyroid issues get the following:
-ultrasound
-radiation uptake test
-ct scan with and without contrast

in that order.....my endo specialist was a complete crack pot and didnt even check my levels for like 6 months......needless to say I found another


----------



## thyroxinegirl (Apr 4, 2007)

Hi
Oh Yes I can relate to that.
I had the right side of my thyroid removed 10 years ago having had a lump with a hole full of fluid which was benign.
Ever since my doctor has said all my blood tests were "in the right range" despite obvious further growth and weight gain problems.
Finally got to see a Consultant this week, now told left side is VERY large
( no surprise to me), lots of solid lumps on it and it will have to come out.
He also said you will then have to go on Thyroxine.....which I have been taking for those 10 years anyway......evidently the wrong dose but once this op over I will have to stay on this doseage to see if then suitable.
I was also warned they will have to check Calcium levels post - op, something which had never been mentioned before, oddly I have been having stiff knee joints for a few months now ( I am only 51 so should not really be this bad yet ?).
Keep trying to be Positive, good luck and hope this may make you feel someone else knows how you feel.


----------

